# Rare ? Omega buckel



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Not seen this one before so had to have it


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Is it some kind of proprietary attachment method, or could you put it on any strap of the right width?


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Can put on any correct sized strap .bought off a watch collector .

Just found one on google Secondhand at 1,480,00 Kr


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Nice i like that , good find


----------



## rogart (Jan 2, 2016)

Those deployment where often popular on the Omega Chronostop and Megaquartz. The Omega dynamic had those buckle in there onepiece strap. The buckle is called No 27. Sure worth some money if you sell it . The straps are hard to find this days. The buckle are easier to find.


----------



## smithswatches (Jun 18, 2016)

That's very nice and smooth I like that.


----------

